# saturday at the berry



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

well me and deadicatedweim hit up the berry today, and caught 6 fish through the ice in around 2 hours. we even got one just under 23", so we actually got to keep one. we also tried the ladders for a while, but nothing exciting there. we basically had the lake to ourselves, seeing only 3 or 4 other people fishing. i guess all you die hard boat fisherman have given up on ice-fishing. oh well, better for me!!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice Fish, April 26th and still ice fishing thats amazing!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job guys! Thats a nice looking cutty. I gave up on ice fishing for this season a while ago. Its crazy to see an ice fishing report from this late! Maybe I might just dust of the gear... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice fish boys! The crazy thing about it is that you drove a wheeler on it with no slush! :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you called it right as soon as the water started to open up, the ice fishing gear went into storage til next year.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

How thick was the ice? Edges still ok?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

iceicebaby said:


> How thick was the ice? Edges still ok?


30 inches, there isn't any slush on the top and it looks like if you were there in the afternoon on a warm day the edges may get a little but we didn't have any problems driving on or off on saturday around one.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

someone said they heard that currant creek is still under "20" of ice. if this is a close estimate, why would strawberry be so much thicker? does it just get colder down in that valley, or was the 20" not realistic?


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

renob's!!!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

pintail said:


> renob's!!!


sorry i don't use that for bait. 

I'm going in the morning on the 2nd. If I do as good as I have planned you better put away your pink purse and panties and come fish on saturday.


----------

